# 18th century woodturning shop demo



## tomahawk54 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys, me, and my teacher Ernie have a 18th century turning shop set up at the local fair to educate the public on period wodworking.
I'm halfway through the fair and finally got some pics of our display and pole lathes.


This is me on my new pole lathe














This is my Teacher, Ernie Conover






Hope to have more pics on the way soon,
Evan


----------



## DSallee (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW! That's really cool Evan! I would be interested in seeing the whole setup of that lathe... How does the shaft spin? I see a string wrapped around the stock and up then the same one running in front of you... 

This would be interesting to see as I've never seen one before or how they turned back then...

Thanks for sharing this..

Dave


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 30, 2008)

Ernie needs to buy a smile


----------



## tomahawk54 (Aug 30, 2008)

DSallee said:


> WOW! That's really cool Evan! I would be interested in seeing the whole setup of that lathe... How does the shaft spin? I see a string wrapped around the stock and up then the same one running in front of you...
> 
> This would be interesting to see as I've never seen one before or how they turned back then...
> 
> ...



well, it turns between 2 dead centers, and I have to either grease or wax them to reduce friction. it is powered by 2 spring poles mounted under the lathe which are attached to a walking beam overhead which holds one end of the cord you see in the pic. that cord is wrapped around the workpiece one to 3 times around the workpiece and runs to a treadle that is run by foot.
the pic shows the lathe before I finished the trestle feet and footrest


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a stealth gloat right?

Ernie Conover is your teacher!

Holy Cow, are you a lucky guy.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very Kewl!!!


----------



## tomahawk54 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ron in Drums PA said:


> This is a stealth gloat right?
> 
> Ernie Conover is your teacher!
> 
> Holy Cow, are you a lucky guy.




yeah, he's an awesome teacher.
I've learned a lot from him already.
anyone here know him?


----------



## tomahawk54 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have more pics now. 
I just brought it back from the shop. I stained it with golden pecan stain and put a coat of shellac on it.


----------



## radhak (Sep 3, 2008)

tomahawk54 said:


> yeah, he's an awesome teacher.
> I've learned a lot from him already.
> anyone here know him?


 
Even somebody as new to turning as me knows him - prolific author!

Intriguing pictures - period machines might have never looked as good!

You should upload a couple of Youtube videos showing how the machine(s) work.


----------



## tomahawk54 (Sep 3, 2008)

radhak said:


> Even somebody as new to turning as me knows him - prolific author!
> 
> Intriguing pictures - period machines might have never looked as good!
> 
> You should upload a couple of Youtube videos showing how the machine(s) work.



yeah, my fiance has a digital camera that does video with sound. when she comes over tis weekend, I'll try to get her to shoot some video.


----------



## ironman (Sep 3, 2008)

wow whos the older man he looks pissed


----------



## markgum (Sep 3, 2008)

very kewl.  I would also like to see a video of it in use.  What a kewl project.  Great job.


----------



## tomahawk54 (Sep 3, 2008)

markgum said:


> very kewl.  I would also like to see a video of it in use.  What a kewl project.  Great job.



Yeah, I'm gong to try to get some video of it in action this weekend.


----------



## tomahawk54 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just finished up an upgrade to the pole lathe. It's a tool rack that mounts to the tailstock end of the lathe with a wedge system that matches the rest of the lathe.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

While Evan waits for his fiance, go to youtube and search for springpole lathe or robin hood bowl. you should find a couple vids.

Really Cool Evan. I've even seen an article of a modern version that uses bicycle parts so that it only spins in one direction.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 5, 2008)

tomahawk54 said:


> Ron in Drums PA said:
> 
> 
> > This is a stealth gloat right?
> ...



He's a very well known and talented turner. He has (had?) his own line of lathes and does design work for other lathe companies. 

http://www.woodcentral.com/chats/chat_conover_41201.shtml

One of the best mentors a person can have.


----------

